# i need advice..



## xwinterx (Nov 10, 2012)

so, it started about two months ago.. i started my period.. well two months later and i am still on it.. heavy flow and all that.. i go threw bout 70 pads (cant wear tampons) within a week and a half.. i have been feeling weak and tired and sometimes my body just hurts.. any ideas or thoughts on what i should do??


----------



## ibreakhearts66 (Nov 14, 2012)

First and foremost, go to the doctor. Period (no pun intended, really). Only they can diagnose the problem. I would also suggest asking them to test your blood counts to see if you're anemic (although I'm sure they'll do that automatically).

  	I had a similar problem when i was in high school, and my OBGYN put me on birth control. It eventually resolved. However, I HAD to see a doctor. What you're describing is alarming and needs to be evaluated ASAP. If you can get an appointment with a gynecologist without seeing your primary care doctor for a referral, go straight to a gyno. Otherwise, your primary care doc should be able to help you.

  	Just to repeat myself, get your blood counts done as well as the hormone and thyroid tests I'm sure they'll run. I am not a doctor, but the fatigue etc sounds like anemia to me.


----------



## xwinterx (Nov 15, 2012)

okk thank you. i will be going to the docter soon.. i do know i have thyroid problems..and i also have anemia problems.. but ill def go see a dr/gyno.. i think this whole ordeal just blows lol.


----------



## Sophiaaa (Mar 16, 2013)

I recommend you need to consult with your doc as soon as possible. This is not unusual problems.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 18, 2013)

*please read your personal, private messages, I wrote you one & just sent it to you.* Thank you.


----------

